# Brilliant showers questions



## AtlRemodeling (Jan 23, 2008)

Has anyone ever installed any of the Brilliant Showers steam showers? I am having a hell of a time getting it to drain properly. The thing comes with a built in P-trap of sorts that can be modified if you have a regular p-trap installed which we do. It has a flexible 1 1/4" tube that goes from the included drain to our PVC. The shower base fills up after 2 minutes but the flex line is never more than 1/4 - 1/3 full. ANY ideas would be appreciated?


----------



## AtlRemodeling (Jan 23, 2008)

We finally got the stupid thing working. Here are a couple of pics of the shower and tub. For the record, not sure I would recommend this line of showers & tubs.


----------



## plumber1a (Dec 30, 2008)

Sounds like you have restrictions with the strainer, or the tailpiece.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

All that coin spent on plumbing fixtures and they installed a plug in towel warmer.
Not to be picky, but that would drive me crazy.


----------



## AtlRemodeling (Jan 23, 2008)

plumber1a,

the problem was the drain piece that came with the shower. It looked like a double walled coffer cup with the tailpiece sticking out the side where the handle would be. The inner wall did go all the way to the bottom so it created a trap. Since we already had a p-trap we were able to remove the inner wall completely and it worked fine. It took a bit of work to get this info out of anyone at the company. See the pics below from the instruction manual and you will understand. I just love the names they have for some of the fittings!!

Mellison,

Yes that drove me nuts as well. I found one for here that was hardwired into the wall through one of the attaching legs but she purchased this one instead. She's the customer and that is was what she wanted. :whistling


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

AtlRemodeling said:


> plumber1a,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Customers can be funny.
Any way, one less thing you had to worry about.


----------



## plumbfix (Feb 2, 2009)

*plumbfix*



AtlRemodeling said:


> Has anyone ever installed any of the Brilliant Showers steam showers? I am having a hell of a time getting it to drain properly. The thing comes with a built in P-trap of sorts that can be modified if you have a regular p-trap installed which we do. It has a flexible 1 1/4" tube that goes from the included drain to our PVC. The shower base fills up after 2 minutes but the flex line is never more than 1/4 - 1/3 full. ANY ideas would be appreciated?


 check the fall off the waste pipe that it falls to the main soil stack. it is possible that the main soil stack needs a vent of sorts.also check that the waste pipe or main soil pipe are not blocked or part blocked hope this solves your problem. PLUMBFIX:thumbup:


----------



## AtlRemodeling (Jan 23, 2008)

Plumbfix,

We ended up shortening the flex line and redoing the connection from the flex to the existing PVC and it worked fine. I appreciate the advice!


----------



## Smatt (Feb 22, 2011)

My friend asked me to help him do his friends slab. He had a tub similar to this one, in order to hook up the drain he did it from the outside of the house. When doing the slab the paper work that accompanied the tub was inconclusive went on line and called them did not get a good response.sounds like not much he's changed in the last 3 years. Knew it had a trap built in could have just stubbed up a ninety with a reducer and a trap adapter. We chose to rough in a trap to air on the side of caution.
When he hooked up the corrugated drain from the outside he was able to cut the drain and and slope it towards the trap in the ground. At this point he was able to adjust the legs of the tub to contact the slab. Which I do not understand,how would you be able to do this on a final? It was a corner tub with a trap adapter you must have an access.
Fortunately the addition was not sided on the rough in to make this installation possible.


----------

